# Is Yellowstone getting ready to blow?



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

More Unusual "Activity" at Yellowstone Super Volcano! Releasing Thousand More Times Of Helium Steam Than Anticipated - PreppersWorldUSA

According to the article, the recent release of helium-4 is an indicator the the caldera in Yellowstone may be getting ready to blow. I recommend reading the article at the URL above. A point that they made is that should it blow it will immediately kill everyone within a 500 mile radius and cover 2/3's of the Country in ash, and within a month a planet-wide drop in temperature. Something that we all may want to keep our eye on.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If it does decide to blow, hopefully it will at least wait until spring. I am starting to run out of swear words to describe the Goddamn cold this winter. If that is going to drop the temperature even more, I may run out of creativity to curse it.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

At least the ash would give us some traction on the freaking ice!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Get the marshmallows ready!! I love smores!!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Even if it does blow, there is no way to tell if it will be a catastrophic eruption or just a dribble .


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

...and that muzzie monkey will still be president. Kinda makes yellowstone take second seat for "disasters" don't it?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't believe that any vulcanologist is saying that should Yellowstone erupt it would be anything less then catastrophic. It is something like 50 times larger then Mt. St. Helens. The only question is just how catastrophic it is going to be. 

One thing though, if it does let us forget the whole global warming we need to tax people more to stop it push. What would be the "carbon tax" for Yellow Stone Blowing?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Inor said:


> If it does decide to blow, hopefully it will at least wait until spring. I am starting to run out of swear words to describe the Goddamn cold this winter. If that is going to drop the temperature even more, I may run out of creativity to curse it.


Thanks for the great laugh!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

We'll, I for one hopes it waits until next winter. My daughter and I were thinking about a trip up there this summer


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would like to watch but sure the department of natural resources will not allow it


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

Is there an educated guess as to how long the ash would rain down and block the sun?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Volcano Eruption Mount St. Helens I happen to be in the area when this happened. Far enough away to not be effected but close enough to see it.
I remember how the eco nuts declared the end of the world , the area would never recover ect.
They lied it did recover and has continued to .


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

well it's capable of balancing out the world population, please let me know when it blows, gives me just under a month to get things sorted


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> More Unusual "Activity" at Yellowstone Super Volcano! Releasing Thousand More Times Of Helium Steam Than Anticipated - PreppersWorldUSA
> 
> According to the article, the recent release of helium-4 is an indicator the the caldera in Yellowstone may be getting ready to blow. I recommend reading the article at the URL above. A point that they made is that should it blow it will immediately kill everyone within a 500 mile radius and cover 2/3's of the Country in ash, and within a month a planet-wide drop in temperature. Something that we all may want to keep our eye on.


I went to the link. The first thing I saw was a request to sign a petition to tell the Tea Party to support raising the minimum wage. Everything from there on lost all credibility.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> More Unusual "Activity" at Yellowstone Super Volcano! Releasing Thousand More Times Of Helium Steam Than Anticipated - PreppersWorldUSA
> 
> According to the article, the recent release of helium-4 is an indicator the the caldera in Yellowstone may be getting ready to blow. I recommend reading the article at the URL above. A point that they made is that should it blow it will immediately kill everyone within a 500 mile radius and cover 2/3's of the Country in ash, and within a month a planet-wide drop in temperature. Something that we all may want to keep our eye on.


Its been overdue to blow for years and years.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

When mount saint helens blew I lived in Kennewick WA, my father was working the nuclear power scrubbers at the Hanford site up there. Thats about 224ish miles away from St Helens. When it happened I was in my room across the hall from my sister. All I remember is the walls going side to side like I was walking on the left wall then the right and watching my father try to get to us by walking down the hall the other way, bouncing off them as he did. The pure size of Yellowstone in comparison scars me if this was to happen at least by this map I am out of the danger area.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When Helens blew they came out of the wood work with what would happen end of the world . Nearly none of what they predicted happened.
The biggest surprise is how fast the are showed signs of recovery


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Let me reiterate several points. 1)The recent and new release of the helium-4 gas is a sign that Yellow Stone may be getting ready to erupt. 2) Yellow Stone is 50 times larger then Mount St. Helens. I don't believe that using the argument that since you didn't have any problems from the eruption from the first you are not concerned about the eruption of the later is a viable argument. 3) The article stated that 2/3's of the U.S. will be covered with volcanic ash. Consider what this might mean to drinking water and plant life. 
I find it hard to believe that anyone who claims to be a prepper would just ignore the possibility of what this might mean to the food chain and potable water. I strongly agree that as of yet there is nothing to panic about, I fail to fathom totally ignoring the possibility.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Let me reiterate several points. 1)The recent and new release of the helium-4 gas is a sign that Yellow Stone may be getting ready to erupt. 2) Yellow Stone is 50 times larger then Mount St. Helens. I don't believe that using the argument that since you didn't have any problems from the eruption from the first you are not concerned about the eruption of the later is a viable argument. 3) The article stated that 2/3's of the U.S. will be covered with volcanic ash. Consider what this might mean to drinking water and plant life.
> I find it hard to believe that anyone who claims to be a prepper would just ignore the possibility of what this might mean to the food chain and potable water. I strongly agree that as of yet there is nothing to panic about, I fail to fathom totally ignoring the possibility.


Volcanos erupt in many different ways. Nobody knows what will happen till it does.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

As I try to get myself ready for what may happen. Trying to, at least give my family and myself a fighting chance at survival, of all the things that might happen to change life as we know it now, Yellowstone eruption is high on the list. Will it happen in our lifetime? I don't know I hope not, can it happen? oh yes, it can and someday it will, just a matter of when. When it goes, if it's a full eruption, it'll be a world changer.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If I lived on top of or at the base of a Volcano. And I had any idea it may go off I would have been long gone. I can fight a man even if he brings a lot of friends. I can go to the shelter for weather of any kind and come out fine. Even out here if a earth quake should come we should be fine , no big building to fall in and bridge to fall apart.
But if the earth just up and blows up not a lot I can do. As I said before I was not far away when Mount St. Helens pop her top. I did just what the radio said I kept going and going and going until I was back in Wisconsin.
My point was not to downplay what can happen ,only to point out the political BS that comes with the science.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

This is why I look for info from more than 1 source. Here are 2 opposing views. Granted, 1 is from the current administration.

USGS: Volcano Hazards Program Yellowstone Volcano Observatory

YELLOWSTONE SUPERVOLCANO GETTING READY TO BLOW ITS CORK


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is another of many reason I will BO in Wisconsin . The worst thing that happen here was the ICE age. When I see the glaciers moving in I pack up and head to TN.


----------

